# Bicep Mass



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2012)

What are you exercises, sets, # of reps that you do to really put on mass on your bi's? I need some new ideas for Monday to switch things up.

So far I do

HEAVY on:

1) Straight Barbell Curl

2) Dumbbell Curl

3) Cable Preacher Curl

4) Rope Cable Hammer Curl

I pyramid these 8, 6, 4, 2+. Any ideas for some new exercise favorites of your own that will help me put size on my arms?


----------



## cokezero (Apr 20, 2012)

concentration curls
incline dumbell curls (those swell my arms)
drag curls (old school)
Hammer curls 

the best mass builder imo. 21's! sometimes my arms get so full that I feel like the skin is going to rip open

I started doing bis and tris same day and i love it. but i change up everything about every 6 weeks.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 20, 2012)

also you can add incline bb curls,set down on a incline bench hold the bar in your lap,lean back and curl and hold at the top then slowly release,i love these


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 20, 2012)

I love the incline DB curls one of my favorite and hammers curl, heavy and slow, I will try the one Bullseye said, sounds challenging


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2012)

Try a POF routine... They seem to work incredibly well for arms. I had some success with it.  You want a full ROM exercise, a short and hard contraction exercise and a stretch exercise.  3 brutal sets to absolute complete soul crushing failure.  For example

Ez-Bar Curls 3 x failure
Hammer Curls 3 x failure
Incline Dumbbell Curls 3 x failure

I also recommend a few sets of reverse curls with a lighter weight at the end for elbow health


----------



## Hurt (Apr 20, 2012)

I put ankle weights on my wrists when i masturbate


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 20, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> I put ankle weights on my wrists when i masturbate



Brutal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 20, 2012)

I do the following right now:

ez curls
db hammer curls
db incline curls


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> I put ankle weights on my wrists when i masturbate


Imma give that a try. I do back and bis together, by the time im done with back bis are smoked and only a few sets of hammer curls and concentration curls is all i need and im smoked


----------

